# Sehr gutes Java-Framework(Gui-Builder) auf XML-Basis gesucht



## Guest (10. Apr 2008)

hallo zusammen!

Kennt einer von euch ein Tool(am besten Opensource) mit dem man am besten Java-anwendungen in XML schreiben kann und er diese selbst darstellt? Man soll komfortabel Anwendungen entwickeln können.


----------



## foobar (10. Apr 2008)

Der JFormdesigner kann Formularlayouts in Xml-Files speichern: http://www.jformdesigner.com/
Die meisten anderen Guibuilder generieren Code, was mir gar net gefällt.


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2008)

wie greife ich dann auf die Action zu etc?


gibt es alternativen dazu? Muss natürlich produktiv einsetzbar sein.


----------



## foobar (10. Apr 2008)

Du erstellst mit dem Guibuilder ein Layout (Wysiwyg). Die Beschreibungsdaten werden dann in einer XML-Datei gespeichert und zur Laufzeit wird daraus eine Swinggui erstellt. Man kann dann aus dem Code heraus auf eine bestimmte Komponente z.b. einen Table zugreifen und diesen modifizieren (Tablemodel hinzufügen etc.).


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2008)

ist leider nicht kostenlos oder kostet es wann wenn man support in anspruch nimmt?


----------



## ARadauer (10. Apr 2008)

JFormdesigner ist aber auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2008)

Warum übernimmt aber der JFromdesigner nicht das Layout von einer Javabean?

Ich finde Jgoodies schrecklich. bzw komm noch nicht so recht damit!


----------



## foobar (10. Apr 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum übernimmt aber der JFromdesigner nicht das Layout von einer Javabean?


Wie stellst du dir das vor?



> Ich finde Jgoodies schrecklich. bzw komm noch nicht so recht damit!


Vermutlicher eher letzteres. 

JGoodies for President


----------



## tuxedo (10. Apr 2008)

In Kombination mit https://abeille.dev.java.net/ find ich JGoodies Forms echt nicht schlecht ...

- Alex


----------



## Gast (10. Apr 2008)

aber wie kann ich in jgoodies forms ein tabbedpane erstellen und dann darauf Panel ziehen?


----------



## foobar (10. Apr 2008)

@alex0801 Abeille macht nen netten Eindruck

Vom Handling her gefällt mir Matisse for MyEclipse am besten. Damit kann man auf jeden Fall am schnellsten eine Gui zusammen stricken. Nur wird hier leider wieder Code generiert, was mir gar net gefällt.


----------



## Joker (10. Apr 2008)

der einzige der mich bisher voll überzeugt hat war der Qt Designer. Mit qtjambi in eclipse integriert ist das wirklich super. Leider ist man dann privat auf die GPL festgelegt (oder man bezahlt die 1000€ ).


----------



## foobar (10. Apr 2008)

Kennt jemand auch nen guten Guibuilder für SWT?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Apr 2008)

Ich finde der VE taugt gut dafür...


----------



## testserver (11. Apr 2008)

Joker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der einzige der mich bisher voll überzeugt hat war der Qt Designer. Mit qtjambi in eclipse integriert ist das wirklich super. Leider ist man dann privat auf die GPL festgelegt (oder man bezahlt die 1000€ ).



kann ich auch in xml damit guis erstellen oder bietet er mich eine xml-Ansicht der Gui an?


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wie kann ich in jgoodies forms ein tabbedpane erstellen und dann darauf Panel ziehen?



das konnte mir leider auch keiner beantworten


----------



## foobar (11. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde der VE taugt gut dafür...



Hm, der VE kann aber nur Code generieren. Oder kann der mittlerweile auch Layouts in XML persistieren? Wird der VE überhaupt noch weiter entwickelt?


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, der VE kann aber nur Code generieren. Oder kann der mittlerweile auch Layouts in XML persistieren? Wird der VE überhaupt noch weiter entwickelt?



Der VE generiert AFAIK nur Code. Aber der ist, verlichen mit anderen GUI Buildern schon recht schick und praktisch zu benutzen. 

Weiterentwickelt wird er noch. Nur leider seeeehr langsam. Bis vor wenigen Wochen war die Integration in Eclipse noch etwas problematisch, aber durchaus machbar. Wie's momentan aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber benutzen tu ich den VE recht gerne, auch für wirklich komplexe und große GUIs mit vielen Elementen.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2008)

Ja, ich finde den auch gut. Der Code wird nicht gesperrt, der generierte Code ist völlig in Ordnung und wenn ich an Stelle XY schneller von Hand bin, schluckt er das einfach. Wirklich nützliches Tool.
Es gibt ein Paar VE Aufsätze (ist ja eigentlich nur ein Baukasten für GUI Builder), darunter meines Wissens auch ein paar XML basierte Sachen, aber noch tut nichts davon wirklich.


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2008)

Warum tut sich da nichts? Weil es nicht gebraucht wird oder was gibt es besser für den Desktop einsatz?


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

Wenn du die Antwort auf die Fragen gefunden hast sag bescheid. Ich such schon seit 2 Jahren danach ...

Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel warum der VE immer mit Füßen getreten wird. War er doch noch bis vor nem halben bis 3/4 Jahr weit oben an der Spitze der am meisten runtergeladenen Projektdinger auf der Eclipse-Seite.

Vielleicht hat sich auch nur die Community auf den Lorbeeren der damals ersten funktionierenden Version ausgeruht. Wer weiß ...

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (11. Apr 2008)

Es gibt kaum noch Entwickler für den VE. Die meisten waren AFAIK von IBM gestellt, müssen jetzt aber wieder beim blauen riesen schufften.
Die Community hat es versäumt rechtzeitig in die Bresche zu springen und qualifizierte Entwickler abzustellen.


----------

